# Tutorial sencillo para calculo de fuentes conmutadas



## eserock (Ene 23, 2010)

Buscando en la red me encontre con este pequeño tutorial que vi bastante practico, y sencilo de entender  sobre la  fuentes conmutadas espero les sea util


----------



## ivankira (Abr 26, 2010)

muy buena aportacion.

los diseños estan muy sencillos y con componentes comunes.

saludos


----------



## sergio rossi (Sep 25, 2010)

Buen dia y muchas gracias eserock, realmente un detalle de lujo para este tipo de fuentes tan comunes hoy en dia.  Hace bastante que queria leer un articulo para poder bien su funcionamiento y como realizar el calculo de la misma. Un gran abrazo.


----------



## ISIDRO BARAJAS MESA (May 31, 2011)

eserock dijo:


> Buscando en la red me encontre con este pequeño tutorial que vi bastante practico, y sencilo de entender  sobre la  fuentes conmutadas espero les sea util



Gracia por la aportación sobre fuentes conmutadas me gustaria aprender mas sobre eso porque mi especialidad es el sonido y me gustaria fabricar unas fuentes conmutadas para eliminar los transformadores actuales que son muy pesados. Mi deseo es fabricar amplificadores de do alta potencia para minitecas con fuentes de este tipo. 
también estoy armando un vehículo experimental electrico para 2 personas de hecho arme uno con un motor de arranque de carro pero Ud. saben que no se pueden dejar mucho rato encendido porque se queman pero son algo espectaculares popr la fuerza arranca hechando humo las llantas y estoy bregando es por un sistema regulador de potencia de unos 500A o al menos de 300A a 12 voltios, con opciones de varios voltajes de entrada 24 36 48v en el caso de utilizar varias baterias. me dijeron de unos motores de 36 voltios que usan los montacargas y al parecer no traen carbones que serian los  ideales, si alguien me puede ayudar le agradeceria yo les ayudo en sonido todo lo que tenga que ver con parlantes, bafles, crossover etc.


----------

